# Should I be scared of Valbazan???



## mogolady (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a question about the wormer Valbazan. We have had goats several years and have had our fair share of trials with worms. I  had been most recently using Cydectin or Dectomax to worm. I had kind of all but given up on the Ivermectin as it seemed to do nothing and I was told by a vet that most worms in this area are immune to it. I had never had much luck with Safeguard either. But, recently we had 3 kids have a worm "bloom" and I couldn't get it stopped with cydectin or dectomax. Took sample to vet. Yep, heavy worms. He gave me Panacur (which I know is basically same as Safeguard), I was very reluctant to even waste my money. Well, took it home, he said dose, then redose 10 days. I have done that with other wormers and had good luck but I had been told by serveral people to use Safeguard/Panacur 3 to 5 days in a row. Did this and ........what do ya know. Poops dried up! 

Now, after beatin' 'round the bush....to my question. I recently read that Valbazan was similar to Safeguard??? I have had several people tell me it was very dangerous and don't use it for goats. I know not to use it on pregnant does, but they said it was VERY easy to overdose without having an accurate weight. I don't have a set of scales for big girls so I have always been reluctant to try it. Is this true??? Just hype??? I would like to have another gun in my aresenal if needed but I don't want to be sorry. It sounds like several people on here use it so just wanted some experience/opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## lilhill (Oct 19, 2011)

I have used Valbazan for several years and dose at 1cc per 10 lbs. usually just guesstimating the weights.    I just never use it on pregnant does.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 19, 2011)

Levamisole is the only dewormer I've read of anywhere that mentions being sure of accurate weights.

Valbazen, I've as much as tripled the dose on (1cc per 15#) for 3 days in a row on extremely wormy goats and didn't kill any.  I just won't use it on a preggo.

I use it on my kids / dry yearlings / bucks, mostly.  I also always top dress their feed w/ probiotics after deworming, too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 19, 2011)

We used it.  Have never had any problems with Valbazene.


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Levamisole is the only dewormer I've read of anywhere that mentions being sure of accurate weights.
> 
> Valbazen, I've as much as tripled the dose on (1cc per 15#) for 3 days in a row on extremely wormy goats and didn't kill any.  I just won't use it on a preggo.
> 
> I use it on my kids / dry yearlings / bucks, mostly.  I also always top dress their feed w/ probiotics after deworming, too.


Missouri state University extension office puts on a bunch of educational programs - went to one this weekend and this matches what the research vet speaking there said.

Levamisole needs EXACT weight because even small overdose can cause neurologic damage or death in goats.

everything else has fairly wide safety margins.

underdosing is a common problem that contributes to resistance.

they said current thinking in the vet research groups is don't rotate, stick with your currently working wormer until post-worming fecal counts don't show a 95% or better reduction, then rotate to a new type.

and yep, ivermectin is pretty much useless in most places due to resitance.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 19, 2011)

We don't rotate and we don't use more than one wormer at a time.  but when using valbazene you would have to eventually switch to another wormer, once the animals become pregnant. 

So we used valbazene for the past 6 months, only worming animals that needed to be, but now that the majority of the animals are bred we will be using a safer wormer when needed, but we will only use that one wormer for the next 6 months. 

such as, if you are using ivermectin only and your goats show tapeworms, you will have to choose a different wormer to treat this.


----------



## elevan (Oct 19, 2011)

You should have a Drench Rite done (info is in the link in my sig line: Parasite Management) to determine WHAT chemical dewormers ARE EFFECTIVE on your farm.


----------

